# Fog machine leaving nice slick on stage. HELP



## SouthFloridaSFX (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a F100 fogger running through a homemade chiller of ice. Its a dance stage and the fog is leaving a real nice oil slick on the stage by the output. I believe its martin fluid. Any ideas how to fix this. Is it just the fluid or am I SOL.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 5, 2010)

If you're not using Atmospheres Fog Fluid in the F100, see this post. 

Does the chiller use frozen H20 or dry ice? I usually put a bath towel on the deck in front of the smoke machine. Spitting fluid would indicate a problem with the heat exchanger, I would think.


----------



## len (Apr 5, 2010)

Is it leaving fluid out of the f-100 or out of the chiller? I'm guessing the f-100. If so, Derek's probably right. But are you sure it's not a leak in the chiller?


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 7, 2010)

i am betting its not coming from the fogger itself but rather a residue left after the fog settles on the floor. I would suggest switching fluid types as it could be an ingredient in the fog fluid.


----------



## thatactorguy (Apr 8, 2010)

We had the same thing happen several years ago when we used one of our Pea Soupers during Christmas Carol. It was causing the latex paint to come loose from the floor. We just told our actors to be careful when they exited USL, figuring the dry ice just didn't like the paint...


----------



## JoelEBear (Apr 13, 2010)

we always kept a towel and rubbing alcohol available backstage. Whenever there was time to do so (black-out, scene change, etc.) we'd quickly wipe over the area.


----------



## CrisCole (Apr 14, 2010)

I've had this same problem. Fog needs air contact to vaporize, and if it doesn't get full air contact it won't vaporize, meaning large particles of the fluid will still be left, causing a slick stage.

An easy solution to this is to add some pipe to the input on your chiller, and move the fogger nozzle back from the pipe by about an inch. 

This way you will have time to ensure your fog fully vaporizes before it enters the chiller.


----------

